# Bass



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking for somewhere to go to bass fish. Don't have a boat anything helps little ponds or lakes. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on where you are and how far you wanna drive??? Karick, Hurricane, and Bear Lakes are in the north part of Santa Rosa/Oklaoosa, Stone Lake in Century, Wells game farm in Jay has ponds you can bass fish...use to be 25 bucks a day, but that was years ago... All are shore fishing friendly....


----------



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks I'm in Pensacola On pine forest I'll check them lakes out thanks.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Eglin has lakes, Stone Lake near Century, Brooks Hines north of Munson, Bear, Hurricane, and Kerrick lakes in Blackwater. There are others that you can find if you do some researching. Small creeks and sloughs off the area rivers can be outstanding if you get permission to access them. Try to find those where boat access from the river is not possible.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Retention ponds. Not a joke.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> Retention ponds. Not a joke.


i know you said not a joke but I laughed anyway!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

The ponds that have been there for a few years have fish in them. Some of them have really, really big bass. I'm not telling anyone to trespass, but if the gate is open...


----------



## bowh252 (Aug 5, 2013)

Blake R. said:


> The ponds that have been there for a few years have fish in them. Some of them have really, really big bass. I'm not telling anyone to trespass, but if the gate is open...


Any suggestions on some retention ponds I'm fairly new to the area


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I found a holding pond onetime that had so many hungry bass I was catching them jigging hooks with no bait just about every cast


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

bowh252 said:


> Any suggestions on some retention ponds I'm fairly new to the area


Google maps are your friend.:thumbup:


----------



## wvskeeter (Mar 26, 2014)

daylate said:


> Eglin has lakes.


Be careful fishing these lakes without a permit from Jackson Guard. Not worth the risk. The last thing you want is a federal trespass charge if caught.


----------

